# Off to the Line-X shop



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

the 67 got picked up this morning....will get the bottom and wheel wells Line-Xed for looks, protection and sound deadening........will be done tomorrow!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That's cool! Nice rig to haul it and on the roto..


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Not doing the inside floor? Either way its going to be great.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The guy doing the Line-X also owns a large tow company, he has some real nice rigs!...The inside is getting sprayed with sound deadening mat'l and I am also considering Dyna-mat over the spray.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Line-X done...looks great! Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> Line-X done...looks great! Will post pics tomorrow.


Can't wait to see the outcome. And can't wait for you to get some paint on this old girl ... I want to see how she turns out.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Me and you both!!!! Thanks, Eric:cheers


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

I seem to remember something about pictures being posted today? So??? Where's the pictures man? 

Somewhat patiently waiting....
Scott


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Scott, I spent all day chasing parts ....I will post the pics tomorrow. Never made it to the body shop!:willy: Eric


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

I cant believe your going to leave us hanging another day??? Some days, there arent enough hours in the day......:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I know what you mean...they should add about 4 hours to the NON working portion of the day!


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

onetwomany said:


> I cant believe your going to leave us hanging another day??? Some days, there arent enough hours in the day......:cheers


I second that, I wish the weekend days had 40 hours each ... not so much the weekdays, I know someone would expect me to be working for 12 or 14 of them if there were that many Mon-Fri. :lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

*body back from Line-X*

here are a couple of pics....the color is actually gloss black, even though it looks grey in some pics (reflection from sun/flash) E


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Wooooeeeee that right there is just slick as a whistle boy, slick as a whistle. I'll tell you what, I'm a like'n what I'm a see'n right there boys.

So what does some fancy line-x'n cost a body? I might have to see if'n that right there could be done to my little ol Marilyn.

End Southern drawl.....

THAT ROCKS!!!!
arty:


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow that looks great! Should quiet her down some too. Thumbs up.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks!....Right about $800 NY dollars for the job....it is actually 2 coats, the black, then the gloss coat.....feels fake, like a folding plastic table or one of those white cutting boards.....not at all like undercoat.......and it has some good sound deadening and weather proofing qualities. Plus it has Kevlar in it, in case one accidentally runs over a ricemobile or something similar...arty:


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Well it float?

Nothing like peace of mind. I am sure it will be like my cars and Hayabusa and never see ran let alone cold.

Cool and quite one the inside loud and obnoxious on the the outside!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I hope it floats....there's a lot of water around Long ISLAND !:lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

This is a better pic, in the shop on it's side....


----------



## Chipper7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Very nice I plan on doing something similar to mine but going to have it tinted to match the body color of the car and I also going to spray the interior floor with lizard skin to reduce road noise so I can stay away from using that tar paper.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Make sure someone takes a day and runs a tap through all the body holes to get the line-x out, or they will have problems bolting it back together. Looks really good.


----------



## RA6T7GTO (Jul 2, 2011)

looks good eric:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Perry, I just finished installuing the rear and suspension......body shop Tuesday morning. Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

jetstang said:


> Make sure someone takes a day and runs a tap through all the body holes to get the line-x out, or they will have problems bolting it back together. Looks really good.


Jet, Already done!...Thanks, Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Chipper, That's what i did....Black to match the paint!:lol:


----------



## Chipper7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Very cool looks great keep pictures coming as you go.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Eric doing things right once again! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I can only hope so!!!!!!:cheers


----------

